# ECLIPSE-Handling



## Guest (24. Jun 2005)

Hi,

beginne, mit ECLIPSE zu arbeiten,
im Editor steht mein Programm,
beim Compilieren werden Fehler entdeckt,
in der Fussleiste sind alle Reiter, z.Bsp. "Problems" oder "Console" geschlossen,
ich kann also keinen Fehler suchen???
Wie aktiviere ich die Fenster, die mir die Fehler usw, anzeigen ??

Hilfe dringend erwünscht,

Danke und Grüße...


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Jun 2005)

"Problems" sind die Fehler (halt Probleme) und in der "Console" macht er später halt die ganzen Ein- und Ausgabe der Console. Grml hab ich das scheiße erklärt  :? Aber ist klor was ich meine?


----------



## Guest (24. Jun 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problems sind die Fehler (halt Probleme) und in der "Console" macht er später halt die ganzen Ein- und Ausgabe der Console. Grml hab ich das scheiße erklärt  :? Aber ist klor was ich meine?




das weiss ich wohl, nur habe ich kein fenster"Problems" und "Console",
wie schalte ich die zu???

Grüße...


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Jun 2005)

Achso, kann ich dir ausm Kopf nicht sagen,sry.


----------



## bygones (24. Jun 2005)

die beiden sollten eigentlich schon vorhanden sein - unten rechts

Ansonsten über Windows -> addView oder so...

Ich denke Eclipse bietete eine eigenen Hilfe an und tutorials sind bestimmt auch leicht zu finden - schau die dir erstmal an !!


----------



## Guest (24. Jun 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die beiden sollten eigentlich schon vorhanden sein - unten rechts
> 
> Ansonsten über Windows -> addView oder so...
> 
> Ich denke Eclipse bietete eine eigenen Hilfe an und tutorials sind bestimmt auch leicht zu finden - schau die dir erstmal an !!



werde es versuchen,

Danke und Grüße...


----------



## Anselmus (24. Jun 2005)

window => show VIew

allerdings mußt du manche funktionen erst aktivieren um den view dazu einschalten zu können. aber konsole und problems sollte auch so gehen


----------



## Roar (24. Jun 2005)

wechsel erstmal aus der Resource in die Java Perspective, da sollten die Views schon standartmäßig drin sein.


----------

